# Cloudy water from 3M sand: safe?



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I set up my 33G long today, with white 3M colorquartz sand. I washed the sand many times but my tank is still pretty cloudy. Is it safe for the fish or should I wait for it to clear before I move them in?

Thanks!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You can put them in. I had the same thing happen when I put it in my tank. A few big water changes and the cloudiness was gone.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> You can put them in. I had the same thing happen when I put it in my tank. A few big water changes and the cloudiness was gone.


Thanks Daniel. So you mean a few big WC over the course of a few days once your fish were in?


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

That’s common when setting up a tank. From what I've heard it's due to the exposure to light and a very height amount of dissolved oxygen. But it seems to be totally harmless, and should go away in a day or two. With out haveing to change any water.

Myself I’ve always waited till I could see that it was started to clear (the next day or so) before adding fish... That also gives time to set the heater and put in any décor items. Then just cycle as normal.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Theratboy_101 said:


> That's common when setting up a tank. From what I've heard it's due to the exposure to light and a very height amount of dissolved oxygen. But it seems to be totally harmless, and should go away in a day or two. With out haveing to change any water.
> 
> Myself I've always waited till I could see that it was started to clear (the next day or so) before adding fish... That also gives time to set the heater and put in any décor items. Then just cycle as normal.


Yes I know it's common and had this with every tank I set up, but this stuff comes with warnings on the bag about contact with eyes, wounds, and breathing. Not your average gravel it seems. That's what got me wondering...

I don't need to wait for a cycle by the way. The filter has lots of filter media from my other tanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its like any superfine particles you definitely don't want to breathe it in as it will stay in ypur lungs. Mine is still pretty cloudy after a few days. I suspect it will take a few wc's for it to clear up.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Its like any superfine particles you definitely don't want to breathe it in as it will stay in ypur lungs. Mine is still pretty cloudy after a few days. I suspect it will take a few wc's for it to clear up.


Thanks. Yeah I agree that it's more likely related to size than contents.

Do you have your fish in then?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

For me, I did a big WC, 50% or more, for 3 days in a row and it cleared right up. It was just the left over dust that was stuck to the sand. My discus were in there when it was still so cloudy you almost couldn't see the back of the tank and were just fine. Still are.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

All right. Thanks. I'll probably do a large WC tomorrow and then move the fish in.

Boy does it look nice, btw. Great stuff.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

If there is reason for concern about inhaling this stuff, why would that not be a concern for when your fish are inhaling it?

What I am trying to say is that I would be as uneasy about airborne 3M dust becoming inhaled and embedded in human lung tissue as I would were the dust waterborne and becoming trapped in my fish's gill tissue.

I rinsed the sand extra well, did a few huge water changes and eliminated most of the rest by using a polishing pad / filter floss in my filter.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> If there is reason for concern about inhaling this stuff, why would that not be a concern for when your fish are inhaling it?
> 
> What I am trying to say is that I would be as uneasy about airborne 3M dust becoming inhaled and embedded in human lung tissue as I would were the dust waterborne and becoming trapped in my fish's gill tissue.
> 
> I rinsed the sand extra well, did a few huge water changes and eliminated most of the rest by using a polishing pad / filter floss in my filter.


I think they have gill rakers that act as a filter for the gills, blocking fine particles much more effectively than our... well... nose hair. But still, yes, I hear you. That's what prompted this thread in the first place.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> If there is reason for concern about inhaling this stuff, why would that not be a concern for when your fish are inhaling it?
> 
> What I am trying to say is that I would be as uneasy about airborne 3M dust becoming inhaled and embedded in human lung tissue as I would were the dust waterborne and becoming trapped in my fish's gill tissue.


The product contains silica dust which is a carcinogen when inhaled. The silica particles make it deep into the lungs and remain there where it causes scarring (silicosis) and possibly cancer; similar to asbestos exposure. No there is no need to be concerned if you are dealing with this stuff occasionally at home. The warning is there for elevated exposure levels at workplaces.

So for fish, I would guess that it would probably pass harmlessly through the gills.


----------

